# Qudrafire Classic Bay 1200 Burn Pot Problems



## mfrigo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a Quadrafire CB 1200 and recently the burn pot will fill up with pellets after about 4 hours of burning. I clean the stove on a regular basis any thoughts on what might be causing this and how to fix it.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 5, 2011)

This same exact topic has been posted here a couple of times in the past week or so.  Have you tried a 'search'?  If you haven't changed pellets or the feed rate, then, if they suddenly aren't burning, it means you aren't getting the same amount of air coming through the burn pot as you were before.  We are far enough in the season to suspect that your flue needs cleaning or your combustion fan is getting clogged or build up on it.  When you clean the burn pot are you opening up all the SMALL holes as well as the big ones?  Is your burn pot dump valve closed all the way?  Is it hanging down (look underneath to see this), how tight is your door gasket?


----------



## mfrigo (Feb 5, 2011)

Pyro, Thanks for the suggestions. door tight, flue cleaned out, burn pot holes clean.  I'll check the convection fan. Otherwise everything checks out. I have the auger set at lowest feed rate, could it be that the auger is jammed and might not be as reduced as possible? I'm stumped. Might there be a problem with the thermocouple, registering that the flame is cooler than it actually is so therefore it is being feed more pellets?


----------



## slls (Feb 5, 2011)

My start up sequence. Combustion fan comes on, pellets drop for 1 minute, little later fire starts, when 200 deg green light on and pellets start dropping. 
Fire flares up to slant plates,  a while later red light comes on fire established, after 5 minutes the fires goes to medium where I run it.
From then on the fire in the pot is like a tornado of flame, very aggressive.  What is yours doing?


----------



## Lineman30 (Feb 5, 2011)

papi said:
			
		

> I have a Quadrafire CB 1200 and recently the burn pot will fill up with pellets after about 4 hours of burning. I clean the stove on a regular basis any thoughts on what might be causing this and how to fix it.




Is it filling up with ash or unburnt pellets?  Mine has at times filled up with ash and ash cakes onto the sides of the pot.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 5, 2011)

papi said:
			
		

> Pyro, Thanks for the suggestions. door tight, flue cleaned out, burn pot holes clean.  I'll check the convection fan. Otherwise everything checks out. I have the auger set at lowest feed rate, could it be that the auger is jammed and might not be as reduced as possible? I'm stumped. Might there be a problem with the thermocouple, registering that the flame is cooler than it actually is so therefore it is being feed more pellets?



Negative on the thermocouple.  It's not that smart.   :lol:   It turns the light green at 200 degrees to tell the auger to start its feed timing routine.  

The feed gate is the thing that could be jammed so that the rate is not reduced as much as before.  It never completely closes the feed slot that covers the auger.  I'm not familiar with the 1200, but on my Castile, it IS possible to bend the flimsy adjusting arm if you REALLY lean on it.  Also, there's a screw holding the feed gate in position.  If it's too tight it could keep you from adjusting it correctly OR if the screw has come out then, perhaps, the feed gate isn't even covering the auger!?!  Let your hopper go empty and check that out.

The other guys have some very good questions that need to be answered to help you further.  Now you DID get those little holes, right?  I have 8 on my pots.


----------



## Vinelife (Feb 5, 2011)

Did you take the back baffles off and the top one and shop vac all the ash out.  I usually take the shop vac and put it in that hole on the right hand side too and brush down any ash on the fan blades.  I will put the shop vac tub inside that hole and then take a damp rag around the opening to create a seal to get a better suction, works good.  And then every few weeks and clean out my horizontal out outside the house really good and run the shop vac all the way inside that opening as well.  This solved my build up of pellets and air issues.  Once we start burning alot of pellets we need to do more frequent deeper cleanings.


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2011)

papi said:
			
		

> Pyro, Thanks for the suggestions. door tight, flue cleaned out, burn pot holes clean.  I'll check the convection fan. Otherwise everything checks out. I have the auger set at lowest feed rate, could it be that the auger is jammed and might not be as reduced as possible? I'm stumped. Might there be a problem with the thermocouple, registering that the flame is cooler than it actually is so therefore it is being feed more pellets?



First of all, the poster tjnamtiw was talking about your combustion blower, not the convection.  If the vanes on the comb. blower get caked with ash, it will reduce the air through the stove.  And there is a LOT more to cleaning the stove than just the burn pot, and the flue.....heat exchangers and ash traps need to be cleaned too.  Your symptoms tend to indicate a "dirty stove".

As for the auger, if it was "jammed", that would mean that it wasn't turning at all, and not feed *any* pellets.

IMO, both blowers need to be removed from the stove & cleaned, the entire exhaust pipe from stove outlet to cap needs cleaning, along with the interior of the stove as I mentioned.  A final leafblower "treatment" after all of those would make sure it's 100% clean.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2011)

I have my Combustion Blower out right now. The pic is from a cell phone so you can't see the "build-up" all that great, but its there. I do this at least twice a year. Make sure you have a Gasket 1st. Will not be able to re-use the old one. 
  I always think its better to be to preventative, than not enough. IMO


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> I have my Combustion Blower out right now. The pic is from a cell phone so you can't see the "build-up" all that great, but its there.



Dexter, how many bags burned through the stove since that blower was last cleaned?


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 A little under 2 ton. The blades are not "caked" that bad. Its the 1/4" of ash that cakes up between the blades and the housing. 
  Its def not the worst I've seen it. But I picked up the gasket when I went and seen Eric at Kinsman stoves. 
  My obsession does not allow the stove to get that dirty.


----------



## Vinelife (Feb 5, 2011)

I take mine apart everyweek.  But I dont remove the blowers manually, I do keep them clean though...


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2011)

This was my Englander after 60 bags:


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> This was my Englander after 60 bags:


 Look about the same??  Mine might have a little more on it. Are you burning on on lower, or Medium setting? I know Englander's have 5-6 settings? (I think). I burn on the Low setting 90% of the time. Only go to medium when it gets around 0 outside.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 5, 2011)

Hank Hill said:
			
		

> I take mine apart everyweek.  But I dont remove the blowers manually, I do keep them clean though...


  Without truely taking the blower out, you can't get behind the fins and the get it really clean.. Prob easier to Ding the fins up without having it in front of you. I clean mine thru the clean-out plate on the opposite side every week also. But it still gets 1/4" build-up behind the fins after only 2 ton. Something that needs to be done, at LEAST once a year. IMHO


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> ....Something that needs to be done, at LEAST once a year. IMHO



I agree.  I do my comb. blower every 1 - 1 1/2 tons.


----------



## mfrigo (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. holes cleaned, I'll check and clean the combustion fan and the auger. Ballasts is another option. I did have the stove cleaned about a month ago after 2 tons.


----------



## imacman (Feb 6, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> .....Are you burning on on lower, or Medium setting? I know Englander's have 5-6 settings? (I think). I burn on the Low setting 90% of the time. Only go to medium when it gets around 0 outside.



Englander stoves have 1-9 settings on both the heat & blower buttons.  I usually burn on heat setting 4 or 5, unless it gets really cold, then higher.  The highest I've had the stove was heat setting 7 when we had negative temps here a few nights.


----------



## imacman (Feb 6, 2011)

papi said:
			
		

> Ballasts is another option


Ballasts ?????

As for the cleaning you mentioned, did you do it, or did you have it done by someone else?  And waiting to clean it until after 2 tons is stretching it too far, IMO.  I do a complete teardown & cleaning after 1 - 1 1/2 tons.....pipe, stove, blowers, auger, ash traps....everything.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops. Sorry imacman. I knew thew had A LOT. 
 Getting back to the OP...Trusting another person to do as good a job as you would? Some techs are great and love there job, been doing this there whole life. Others.. Not so much. I am mechanically inclinded so it does not bother me to do it. 
  Did you see them take the blowers off? If they did not take them off, then you are losing out on Combustion air, For Sure. Mine is back in now and have a better flame with more "Blue" at the bottom of the pot. 
   Need to do a "thorough" cleaning.. IMHO


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 6, 2011)

papi said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice. holes cleaned, I'll check and clean the combustion fan and the auger. Ballasts is another option. I did have the stove cleaned about a month ago after 2 tons.



You say you 'had it cleaned'????  You didn't do it?  If you hired a chimney sweep to clean it, you are at his mercy as far as him knowing what to clean and where.  Could be a problem there!

I see the 'guys' beat me to it.  Just reenforcement then.


----------



## arnash (Feb 6, 2011)

When I got my first look at my combustion blower fins through the damper whole I saw the same kind of ash build-up so I scrapped it off, but thinking about just now, I ask myself "just how much could that amount of ash actually weigh"?  "And could that microscopic weight of ash really have any impact on the power of the motor, especially after it is running at full-speed?"  Man, it sure seems like the answer is likely to be "no".   So I'd wager that the most common limiting factor in performance is restricted air flow due to ash build-up in the holes of the burn pot.  Ash anywhere else is far less likely, but when the pot is clean then somewhere else in the system has to be a problem.   And ash does accumulate just about everywhere but if it doesn't restrict air flow, then it won't impact performance.  Example; when I cleaned-out the full ash traps behind the "firebrick" it made no difference in performance, which means the ash wasn't impeding air flow to the burn pot and out the vent pipe.   

    It's also likely that, considering the power of the blower, lack of tight seals wouldn't cause enough loss of adequate air flow to the burn pot .  After all, the blower is powerful enough to provide more air than is used in average operation.  (but if you have freezing weather for an extended period and have to burn at maximum, then leaking seals could make a difference.)


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 16, 2012)

Lineman30 said:


> Is it filling up with ash or unburnt pellets? Mine has at times filled up with ash and ash cakes onto the sides of the pot.


  Did you ever figure out what was causing the cake/crust of ash in the burn pot?  My father is getting that no matter what fan setting or feed setting or pellet...  Trying to troubleshoot for him.


----------



## moey (Dec 16, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> My father is getting that no matter what fan setting or feed setting or pellet... Trying to troubleshoot for him.


 
I have always had to knock down the ash on my Classic Bay 1200 in the back of the pot once a day as well as open the trap. I probably could continue to let it burn but it starts to look ugly to my eye.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 16, 2012)

If ash is building up daily? Then I sense an air leak. Either the bottom trap door is not sealing right, the ash pan gasket isn't sealing, or the door gasket isn't sealing properly. Check all gaskets using the dollar bill test and remove the little plate below the ash lip and look into that area, to see if the bottom trap door is eating correctly when closed? This door has been known to leave a little gap when shut. 

I also sealed the area where the thermocouple wire comes in behind the pot. That is a burn pot bypass. Air comes through that hole, instead of through the pot. Every little bit helps. With good pellets, I can go upwards of 2 weeks without touching the clean out rod. Might have a little spec here or there, but the next shutdown and start up sequence takes care of it


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 17, 2012)

moey said:


> I have always had to knock down the ash on my Classic Bay 1200 in the back of the pot once a day as well as open the trap. I probably could continue to let it burn but it starts to look ugly to my eye.


What pipe did you you use.  3 or 4 inch?  You have the insert or free standing classic bay?


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 17, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> If ash is building up daily? Then I sense an air leak. Either the bottom trap door is not sealing right, the ash pan gasket isn't sealing, or the door gasket isn't sealing properly. Check all gaskets using the dollar bill test and remove the little plate below the ash lip and look into that area, to see if the bottom trap door is eating correctly when closed? This door has been known to leave a little gap when shut.
> 
> I also sealed the area where the thermocouple wire comes in behind the pot. That is a burn pot bypass. Air comes through that hole, instead of through the pot. Every little bit helps. With good pellets, I can go upwards of 2 weeks without touching the clean out rod. Might have a little spec here or there, but the next shutdown and start up sequence takes care of it


Thanks DexterDay.. I will check the trap door.  There is no gasket from the door of the ash pan to the bottom of the stove but I'll check the bottom of the burnpot and see how that is.  What did you use for sealant with the thermocouple?  Is it because it's not getting enough air in the burnpot why it's building up?


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> What pipe did you you use. 3 or 4 inch? You have the insert or free standing classic bay?


 
3 inch it goes straight out the wall about 15 inches then to a T and up 6 ft to a 90 elbow and then to a jet. I had a dealer install it, who said it would be fine with a 3 inch, maybe that was not accurate I have looked in the manual it does still fall in the 3 inch limits.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2012)

moey said:


> 3 inch it goes straight out the wall about 15 inches then to a T and up 6 ft to a 90 elbow and then to a jet. I had a dealer install it, who said it would be fine with a 3 inch, maybe that was not accurate I have looked in the manual it does still fall in the 3 inch limits.


 
And the altitude you are located at is?


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

So far this year I have cleaned and done the following to no avail to try and solve the problem:

- removed combustion motor cleaned off with brush, replaced gasket
- cleaned small access panel on side vacuumed out
- removed front panel where ignitor is vacuumed out, made sure trap doors were closing properly
- replaced gasket on ash pan, this actually had a leak I could see air getting pulled in with lighter
- removed baffle plates cleaned them and behind them
- cleaned vent pipe with pellet stove brush
- after all that did the leaf blower trick

Ive done the dollar bill test all around the front door as well as holding a lighter up to it around the perimeter.

I bought some high temp tape I was going to tape up the little access door on the side although I dont think that is what is causing the problem.

It will burn good for a couple hours no buildup and then it will start to build up slowly in the back of the pot. Ive tried the following pellets PWI, cubex and Maines Choice. All have the same problem with the buildup. PWI has the least buildup Maines Choice the most.

Any ideas would be appreciated. Im going to try some softwood pellets next and see how they do. The front gasket looks in good shape to me and doesnt appear to be leaking.


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> And the altitude you are located at is?


 
0 or close to not far from the water in Maine.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2012)

When you had those small access panels on the side open did you insert a brush and pound on the rear and sides of the firebox (no fake bricks in while doing this please)?

Your 3" should be fine as long as the water is the ocean..

Please tell us how many places on along each edge of the door did you do the dollar bill test?


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> When you had those small access panels on the side open did you insert a brush and pound on the rear and sides of the firebox (no fake bricks in while doing this please)?
> 
> Your 3" should be fine as long as the water is the ocean..
> 
> Please tell us how many places on along each edge of the door did you do the dollar bill test?


 
I did insert a brush I did not pound on the sides of the firebox, I can do that once it cools sometime today. As far as the dollar bill test Ill redo I probably did it 5-6 places none of which failed, I focused more on the ash pan gasket then the door gasket as that was failing in a lot of places.

My ash pan gasket had a leak for 6 inches or so the ash pan was not straight bad manufacturing I guess. I did my best to straighten it and put a 1/2 gasket rather then the 7/16 gasket. I was surprised it burned the same after I replaced it.

thanks..


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2012)

Two separated places each side of the door.

How is the burn pot gasket?  You can tell if this is bad by watching for streaks in the ash deposited around the burn pot.


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Two separated places each side of the door.
> 
> How is the burn pot gasket? You can tell if this is bad by watching for streaks in the ash deposited around the burn pot.


 
By streaks do you mean how the ash did not deposit on top of the burn pot flange (left side) in the attached picture. This is the buildup after about 10 hours BTW. Thanks..


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2012)

Look like at 4 o'clock and at 8 o'clock there might be a leak,  the ash will be missing where the air is escaping.  

Now it could be that the bolts are loose or the gasket is gone. 

Be careful if you go tightening the bolts they have been known to break.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 17, 2012)

moey said:


> 3 inch it goes straight out the wall about 15 inches then to a T and up 6 ft to a 90 elbow and then to a jet. I had a dealer install it, who said it would be fine with a 3 inch, maybe that was not accurate I have looked in the manual it does still fall in the 3 inch limits.


So you have the freestanding classic bay.  My father has the insert and he has no gasket other than the door.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 17, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Look like at 4 o'clock and at 8 o'clock there might be a leak, the ash will be missing where the air is escaping.
> 
> Now it could be that the bolts are loose or the gasket is gone.
> 
> Be careful if you go tightening the bolts they have been known to break.


 This is the buildup on my fathers.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  The light to dark on the inside sides of the burnpot is the crust of ash that is always there.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  And this is the ash/soot that is on this side of the door only.


----------



## mralias (Dec 17, 2012)

I have the insert and the glass is not much different then your father's. How many hours of burn is that ash? What pellets are you using? Here is what mine looks like after 4 days of burning MWP.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 17, 2012)

mralias said:


> I have the insert and the glass is not much different then your father's. How many hours of burn is that ash? What pellets are you using? Here is what mine looks like after 4 days of burning MWP.


 He has been burning Green Supreme.  He has MWP which is what I'm using in my CAB50 and he is getting the same crust.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 17, 2012)

And the stove store says its the pellets and its all the silica and dirt and sand in the pellets.  Theirs doesn't do that...  hmmmm..  Like theyre not trying to sell me pellets.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 17, 2012)

nikeseer said:


> This is the buildup on my fathers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The area that shouldn't have the ash blown away is where the burn pot sits on the gasket not the top of the pot.


----------



## mralias (Dec 17, 2012)

I would start with the burn pot gasket if the bolts are already snug like Smokey was talking about. I replaced mine every other year. Green Supreme pellets are real high in ash so I'm sure that does not help. Not enough airflow either by leak or exhaust. If not already done do the dollar bill test on the door gasket,burn pot slid plate is closed and the ash clean out door is closed. The only other gasket is the exhaust blower gasket which might need replacing.


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

well I just replaced my burn pot gasket no luck still the same, it will burn for a couple hours ok then starts building up ash in the back of the pot which after some time spreads to most the slope and the sides. Doesnt block the holes. I may go pick up a couple bags of the MWP pellets and see if I have the same result with those. So far I have burned Cubex, PWI, and Maines choice, all the same buildup.


----------



## mralias (Dec 17, 2012)

Dollar bill test? When was the last time the door gasket was changed? Are the door adjusters correct so that air is not coming in on the side where the ash build up is? You don't get any smoke smell in the house do you?


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

mralias said:


> Dollar bill test? When was the last time the door gasket was changed? Are the door adjusters correct so that air is not coming in on the side where the ash build up is? You don't get any smoke smell in the house do you?


 
Did the dollar bill test all around the perimeter of the door. Also took a lighter when cold and could not see it getting sucked in. Ash pan gasket is new it was leaking a bit but that also did not make a difference. Never had any smoke smell. Its the original door gasket but this is only the second winter for it. My glass is not as bad as the other poster, in fact I think it may look a little cleaner then the pictures you posted of your glass.  I just start to get a beard in the back of the burn pot rather quickly, which then spreads to the sides of the pot. Im going to try a couple bags of the MWP pellets TSC has them right down the road from me I think, see how it compares to your pictures.


----------



## mralias (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry Moey, I was responding to Nikeseer because we are dealing with the same stove. Although the problems seem similar.  Sorry about the confusion. You have at least one more gasket than I do on the CB1200i. 

Moey, my math may be bad but according to your measurements I calculated your EVL at 16.5. that would be 2 90's 1 foot of vertical and 6 feet of horizontal. If the EVL is 15 or greater, generally speaking in should be 4" pipe. However if it was working before and now just started the ash build up then maybe a small restriction in the pipe is causing your issue.


----------



## moey (Dec 17, 2012)

mralias said:


> Sorry Moey, I was responding to Nikeseer because we are dealing with the same stove. Although the problems seem similar. Sorry about the confusion. You have at least one more gasket than I do on the CB1200i.
> 
> Moey, my math may be bad but according to your measurements I calculated your EVL at 16.5. that would be 2 90's 1 foot of vertical and 6 feet of horizontal. If the EVL is 15 or greater, generally speaking in should be 4" pipe. However if it was working before and now just started the ash build up then maybe a small restriction in the pipe is causing your issue.


 
I have 6 ft vertical with about 15 inches horizontal 2 90s. Based on the quad manual thats about 14 EVL maybe slightly more ( at least I think that math is correct). In my opinion I have always had the build up only my first year of using it I didn't know any better.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 17, 2012)

To eliminate any "Pellet" concerns. You can check "temporarily" by closing up some of the air wash on the 2 side windows. 

I thought I had some bad pellets, till I added some folded aluminum foil in the top of the glass (2 small side windows) and the crust went away. Then I found this place 2 years ago (3 seasons) and read about the dollar bill test. I found I had a bad door gasket. Ash pan gasket didn't seal either, but I tightened it and it was fine. 

By placing gasket material or aluminum foil in the air wash of the 2 side windows, this replaces the small amount of air that you are losing to the pot. Do not run the stove on High while doing so, and only do it long enough to see if it is helping. (I.E.- If it takes 2 hours to get build up? Only leave it in for 2 hours).

As for the T/C hole. I used aluminum foil for it also. Any air that you can stop from bypassing the burn pot and force through those holes, the better the burn and longer you can go between cleaning the pot. I literally go about 2 weeks without even looking at it.

A small leak will make you seek an insane asylum.  Keep proper air to the pot and then the saying stands true "Nothing Burns like a Quad"


----------



## mralias (Dec 18, 2012)

moey said:


> I have 6 ft vertical with about 15 inches horizontal 2 90s. Based on the quad manual thats about 14 EVL maybe slightly more ( at least I think that math is correct). In my opinion I have always had the build up only my first year of using it I didn't know any better.


 
One T=5 ft, 90=5 ft, 15" vertical =.5, 6 ft vertical =6 ft. 5+5+.5+6=16.5 even by the Quad manual unless I'm not seeing something you are. If you are no more than 4 thousand feet above sea level then you could use 3" according to Quad. However, as stated before if it was working fine before and now is not then the pipe size is most likely not the issue. Like Dexter states just a little difference in air flow can make a big difference. Please keep us posted how you make out.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 18, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> The area that shouldn't have the ash blown away is where the burn pot sits on the gasket not the top of the pot.


 Thanks I will check it when I'm there next plus tell my dad.


----------



## moey (Dec 18, 2012)

mralias said:


> One T=5 ft, 90=5 ft, 15" vertical =.5, 6 ft vertical =6 ft. 5+5+.5+6=16.5 even by the Quad manual unless I'm not seeing something you are. If you are no more than 4 thousand feet above sea level then you could use 3" according to Quad. However, as stated before if it was working fine before and now is not then the pipe size is most likely not the issue. Like Dexter states just a little difference in air flow can make a big difference. Please keep us posted how you make out.


 
One T=5ft 90=5ft, 6ft vertical= 3 ft, 15" horizontal = .7 = about 13.7 equivalent feet. Using the quad manual example. The graph they show that at sea level your good to about 26 ft equivalent pipe. Our difference in calculation comes from the 6 ft vertical using a multiplier of .5 according to the quad manual. Im at sea level more or less.

Im not trying to harp on the calculation just wondering if they changed the manual or if Im doing something wrong.

I have talked with my dealer about the issue as Ive had it from day one, they just said I had a dirty stove or to try a different pellet. The stove is clean.

thanks for your help


----------



## moey (Dec 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> As for the T/C hole. I used aluminum foil for it also. Any air that you can stop from bypassing the burn pot and force through those holes, the better the burn and longer you can go between cleaning the pot. I literally go about 2 weeks without even looking at it.


 
How did you get a aluminum foil in there? The sleeve is basically the size of the hole on mine. I thought about putting stove cement in there, as its a obvious leak point. I had to be careful moving the thermocouple because the wire was basically tight in the constricted in the hole though.


----------



## mralias (Dec 18, 2012)

moey said:


> One T=5ft 90=5ft, 6ft vertical= 3 ft, 15" horizontal = .7 = about 13.7 equivalent feet. Using the quad manual example. The graph they show that at sea level your good to about 26 ft equivalent pipe. Our difference in calculation comes from the 6 ft vertical using a multiplier of .5 according to the quad manual. Im at sea level more or less.
> 
> Im not trying to harp on the calculation just wondering if they changed the manual or if Im doing something wrong.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Moey, I could not for the life of me see where I was going wrong on my calculation and it was right in front of me. Had the 6ft as 6 instead of 3 on the vertical rise. My eyes are not what the used to be. I'm glad you posted it as you did. Thank you for clarifying the calculations.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 18, 2012)

mralias said:


> I would start with the burn pot gasket if the bolts are already snug like Smokey was talking about. I replaced mine every other year. Green Supreme pellets are real high in ash so I'm sure that does not help. Not enough airflow either by leak or exhaust. If not already done do the dollar bill test on the door gasket,burn pot slid plate is closed and the ash clean out door is closed. The only other gasket is the exhaust blower gasket which might need replacing.


 The door is as tight as it's going to get. He has adjusted that. I will have him try the bolts carefully and check those. The only other one to check is the exhaust one.. I hope it's not bad.. It's a brand new stove


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 18, 2012)

moey said:


> How did you get a aluminum foil in there? The sleeve is basically the size of the hole on mine. I thought about putting stove cement in there, as its a obvious leak point. I had to be careful moving the thermocouple because the wire was basically tight in the constricted in the hole though.


My hole was pretty big. About the size of a dime? 

If its that small, don't worry about it.. But now I would be checking factory seams. These are screwed together and high temp silicone used to seal. It's possible the stove was made on a Mon or Fri??  There is an obvious air flow problem. With an EVL of less than 15' I would look elsewhere.


----------



## nikeseer (Dec 18, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My hole was pretty big. About the size of a dime?
> 
> If its that small, don't worry about it.. But now I would be checking factory seams. These are screwed together and high temp silicone used to seal. It's possible the stove was made on a Mon or Fri?? There is an obvious air flow problem. With an EVL of less than 15' I would look elsewhere.


EVL ?  Exhaust vent ?  It goes up 21 ft.  If that's what we are talking about.


----------



## moey (Dec 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My hole was pretty big. About the size of a dime?
> 
> If its that small, don't worry about it.. But now I would be checking factory seams. These are screwed together and high temp silicone used to seal. It's possible the stove was made on a Mon or Fri?? There is an obvious air flow problem. With an EVL of less than 15' I would look elsewhere.


 
Well it seems to be burning a bit better since I changed the burn pot gasket and switched pellets now burning PWI rather then Cubex. Ive gone around most the perimeter seams with a match checking for leaks as well as a visual on the inside I dont think there is any. I think the bottom trap door into the ash pan has a terrible seal I can see a gap around most the perimeter of about 1/32 to 1/64 of a inch when lookup up from the ash pan it just doesnt sit very flat . I think I may try and wedge a lytherm gasket underneath the trap door and see what happens, I have some scraps that would fit it.

I did find a seam inside that had what I assume was silicone filing it where the silicone was cracked, but it was packed full of ash if it was leaking I presume it would not have ash in it.


----------

